# Update on job offer/background check email



## trlip10 (Oct 11, 2020)

I got a job offer on my third interview and was told to wait for an email for a background check within two days. Four days later and an email hasn't come and now I see on my application that I'm no longer considered for the job. Could this be some kind of glitch? I've received 4 calls for interviews since I got a verbal offer but rejected them because I thought I had the job at target. I tried calling them back from the number they always call but a machine always answers and it never transfers me. How can I contact HR? I had a email/task to schedule an interview which I thought was a mistake because I had already been offered the job and though I was done with interviewing so I didn't schedule one. Could this be why my application was rejected?


----------



## MrT (Oct 11, 2020)

Call the store you applied at and hr should be able to help you out.


----------



## trlip10 (Oct 11, 2020)

How do I find out the sore's HR number? I tried calling back from the number they always called me from but a machine always answers and doesn't give the option to transfer. Maybe it's doing that because it's Sunday.  Does HR only work Monday-Friday? I was called today by the store but they hung up quickly before I could answer. I checked on my application and that's when I noticed my application changed to no longer considered.


----------



## MrT (Oct 11, 2020)

Just call the target number store number and if the option isnt there for hr just do guest service or something and they can transfer you.  My store is doing a hiring event this week, im not sure if its the same across the country but there is a hr person there everyday in the morning.  Even if there isnt they should be able to tell you what time you should call back.


----------

